# Murray river turtle age???



## ang71 (Dec 3, 2006)

I brought my daughter a Murray river turtle, how do you tell how old they are? I forgot to ask the guy at the pet shop.

Also Is there any good web sites that tell you all about them. 

Thanks
Ang


----------



## hornet (Dec 3, 2006)

there is really no way to tell, if its been fed lots it will be younger then one that has been fed little and of the same age, just call the petshop and ask, anyway how big is it?


----------



## ang71 (Dec 3, 2006)

*size*

She is 4cm x 4cm.


----------

